# Virtual keyboard issue



## cahallyburton (Oct 8, 2001)

Is there a setting or an app that will let me decrease the sensitivity of a Droid (or even iPhone) touchscreen or virtual keyboard? I have impaired motor skills due to Cerebral Palsy; it's time for a smartphone upgrade and the better ones today have touchscreens. I do have an iPad, and seem to manage it ok.


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

It depends on the phone model. I've never used an iPhone, but I've used android phones and tables that let you adjust the sensativity. My current phone doesn't, so it's only specific models.


----------



## cahallyburton (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks. Do you know if either the RAZR or Rezound have this capability?


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never used either personally.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Don't know about the Rezound, but the RAZR (or RAZR Maxx) do not.


----------

